# Best Turkey choke for browning Gold



## zksailfish (May 12, 2009)

I have a browing gold stalker 3 inch 28 inch barrel shotgun and bought browning turkey choke. I have not been happy with the tightness in patterns.

What combo are other browning gold owners using?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 12, 2009)

I've got a Rhino .670 that I will sell you that has never been shot for $83 shipped.


----------



## zksailfish (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the offer. At this point I am just trying to find out if anyone has done any testing with a browing gold


----------



## JBax26 (May 12, 2009)

I have an Indian Creek .665 and it shoots a good tight pattern.


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (May 12, 2009)

jbax26 said:


> i have an indian creek .665 and it shoots a good tight pattern.



x2!


----------



## boothy (May 12, 2009)

I shoot a primos jelly head with 3" #6 winchester ext range and it throws a mean pattern at 40 yards.


----------



## Nitro (May 12, 2009)

Build your Turkey killin death dealin combo around the ammo...........The Browning Gold is a fine shotgun.

Pick the shell you like the best and find the tube that gives you the most dense pattern for say 30 yards with a ten yard plus or minus margin for error. 

I prefer a pattern that is free of "holes" at 40 , with sufficient pellets for a clean kill at 45 and less.

Remember, it is hard to accurately judge distance when he is out there drumming, strutting and gobbling....The flutter muscle will leave no room for error at the moment of truth..

I want a shell that crushes that noggin at a distance that is appropriate for my style of hunting and choice of set up position. Clear as mud ain't it??

Too tight and you may miss at 20 yards..Think paper plate. I want to sluice his noggin and for me and my Invector Plus choked guns that means a .675 or .665 choke.

Any of the major manufacturers can build a choke tube that will meet the criteria. Just pick a shell and work backwards.

A sight system is most helpful- non magnifying scope or red dot for me. I am happy with my choices, but still look every January for the latest, greatest innovations..

My shell choice has remained constant. As fine a critter as a Longbeard is, he deserves a clean death. Something as hunters we are bound by honor to deliver.

www.nitrocompany.com

Good Luck!


----------



## gobble157 (May 13, 2009)

zksailfish said:


> I have a browing gold stalker 3 inch 28 inch barrel shotgun and bought browning turkey choke. I have not been happy with the tightness in patterns.
> 
> What combo are other browning gold owners using?



I've got a three browning golds but all are 3.5" loads. I'd check out Nitro Ammo company and see what choke load combination Nitro Ray prefers. Go with it cause they're right on the money. Good luck bud!


----------



## fountain (May 13, 2009)

nitro reccommends a .670 rhino/jellyhead for the invector plus models and a .660 rhino/jellyhead in the invector models---do not see a gold 3" gun on the charts, so i went with the invector models.  the gold 3.5" recommends using the same chokes, but with different loads.
either the .667 or .670 rhino/jellyhead should do the job either way


----------



## Brad C. (May 13, 2009)

For lead loads, the Comp-n-Choke .670 or .680 is hard to beat.  A Carlson .680 is a good one as well.


----------



## Limb Walker (May 14, 2009)

I don't have a Browning and my response is only an opinion.  Find a CHOKE you like first.  All guns and chokes are NOT equal.  I disagree with the stated advice on shell choice first before choke.  It will be easier and cheaper finding a choke first then picking a shell .  Your choke will let you know what shell to shoot.  

I have tried many different shot shell manufacturers and finally chose Winchester.  It gave me the best pattern with my gun and choke combo.  I also prefer #4's but 5's and 6's give me better patterns so I shoot those for the clean, predictable and ethical harvest of a turkey.


----------



## gobble157 (May 14, 2009)

Limb Walker said:


> I disagree with the stated advice on shell choice first before choke.  It will be easier and cheaper finding a choke first then picking a shell.



I've tried picking a choke and then shooting a bundle of shells and this isn't cheaper. Someone that has the same gun as him and has already dropped some cash on chokes/shell combos is his best option. I've spent tons on shells and the best combo is Rhino or Jellyhead choke with Nitro ammo, but a jelly head and Hevi-13's is also a better choice for the buck. Call up Nitro ray and see what he suggests. He does this for a living and has loads of knowledge on choke shell combinations.


----------



## Nitro (May 14, 2009)

Limb Walker said:


> I don't have a Browning and my response is only an opinion.  Find a CHOKE you like first.  All guns and chokes are NOT equal.  I disagree with the stated advice on shell choice first before choke.  It will be easier and cheaper finding a choke first then picking a shell .  Your choke will let you know what shell to shoot.
> 
> I have tried many different shot shell manufacturers and finally chose Winchester.  It gave me the best pattern with my gun and choke combo.  I also prefer #4's but 5's and 6's give me better patterns so I shoot those for the clean, predictable and ethical harvest of a turkey.



Huh? 

What kills the bird ?  The choke or the shot???

I will stand by my comments as to ammo first. It's not that tough to find a great combination.


----------



## boothy (May 14, 2009)

the jellyhead works great in the browning gold's


----------



## Limb Walker (May 14, 2009)

> Huh?
> 
> What kills the bird ?  The choke or the shot???
> 
> I will stand by my comments as to ammo first. It's not that tough to find a great combination.




I will answer your question with a question.  Yes, the shot/pellets will kill the bird,  but what controls the shot and it's pattern?  If the pattern is not grouped effectively, game can be injured and a potential trophy lost.  I stand behind my comment on choke first.

Did you pick your vehicle of choice after you decided what octane or fuel you would use?

Do you pick a rifle cartridge then the rifle?

To quote Larry, "its like wiping before you poop, just don't make sense".


Well it appears we agree to disagree....Good luck, have fun and I am out.


----------



## Nitro (May 14, 2009)

Actually, yes I do choose the cartridge and bullet- then the rifle I want. Everybody else I know does the same thing.


----------

